

Why the iPhone 5 makes me sad - jeffchuber
http://huberessays.tumblr.com/post/31435064167/iphone-5

======
zmonkeyz
I think the hardware is great for the new IPhone. I think the real problem is
that they are now going to have to really create compelling software as Google
is catching up. They also really need to rethink the user experience a bit.
Some new design blood for their UI would be a nice change.

------
yskchu
The one thing I don't get is, why stick with the same width and just add
height? And one row of icons?

